# Senior pass



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can purchase a Senior Pass at the PINS office.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

You could the last time I was thru there. But that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

NPS site says so. http://www.nps.gov/findapark/passes.htm


----------

